# Sold my camera's.



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

I sold my camera's and I'm waiting for a new one. It has to come from the US so it will take some time. Hopefully next week I will have it. I cann't wait.
Some of my last pics taken with the Nikon d200

1










2










3










4


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

The clarity and detail on those photos is incredible.

You're one heck of a photographer!

Thanks for sharing.

SJ


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

absolutley stunning Rik !!! so what camera are you getting ??? it must be one heck of an upgrade


----------



## shannon (Jun 6, 2006)

You do have skills!


----------



## Golden Leo (Dec 3, 2008)

I would kill for your camera. I have Nikon D60.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Why do you need a new one Rik- stunning photos- I just love your photos!!!!!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I always look forward to your posts....the photography is just soooooo good!
Of course a wonderful subject as well!!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Your pictures are always amazing. I really enjoy them. You have a beautiful golden and you really capture his essence.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The waterdrops are amazing. You are so talented!


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

All I can say is amazing photography!!! A pleasure to look at!

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

boy,if this ones are amazing what next? So,what have you order?


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Not sure how you could get much better--those pics are amazing!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Beautiful shots(as usual)!.
What camera,are you getting?.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Those are some amazing pictures of Paco. I cant wait to see pictures with the new camera.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

GReat pics again Rik - - did you get the new Nikon??


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Stunning photos, as usual.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I love these pictures - can't wait to see the ones with the new camera!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Gorgeous Pictures!!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you for you compliments. I bought a Nikon d2xs, so that is only a small update but I always wanted that camera. The latest Nikon, the d3x is far to expensive. ($10000 )
2 weeks ago I was in London and visit the "wildlife photographer 2008 " exposition in the National Historic Museum. Stunning photography. 
Many of these incredible photo's were made with entry level DSLR 's and lenses.
So pro equipment is not alway required to make some of the very best photo's.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

What would you consider a good entry level,semi professional camera?.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great pictures. Super to see Paco in all his glory again. Love that stop action with the water.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

golden&hovawart said:


> What would you consider a good entry level,semi professional camera?.


It depends on your needs. Generally their are no bad DSLR 's on the market but they have their strong and weak points. 
What lens (es) do you want to use ? The Nikon lenses are for example more expensive as the Canon lenses. But Sony and Pentax are having some beautiful camera's too. 
Maybe this link is helpfull for choosing a camera body.

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/specs.asp

and this one for choosing a lens.

http://www.photozone.de/http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/specs.asp



Oaklys Dad said:


> Great pictures. Super to see Paco in all his glory again. Love that stop action with the water.


Thank you Oaklys Dad


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I always enjoy your photos! I sure am glad you are not hanging up photography!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Your pictures are so amazing, can't wait to see what they will look like with the new camera.


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous pics of Paco. I got nervous that we wouldn't be getting any more pics from you when I read you sold your cameras. Glad it's just for a little while!! Can't wait to see how the new camera works. Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Amazing shots, you got a beautiful model too.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

If those pics are taken with your old camera can't wait to see what pics on the new one will look like!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Gorgeous, gorgeous photographs and the subject isn't too shabby, either


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Well, feels like WE all just got a Christmas present! More pics from you with your new camera, lol.
Truly, your pics are stunning, what a good eye you have. And of course, a superb subject to shoot, Paco!


----------



## Golden Leo (Dec 3, 2008)

May I ask you what books would you recommend about photography?
I am very interested in learning it. Maybe you could sometime critique some of my photos?


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you 




Golden Leo said:


> May I ask you what books would you recommend about photography?
> I am very interested in learning it. Maybe you could sometime critique some of my photos?


Golden Leo I' m at the office. :curtain: When I get home I will send you a PM.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

I LOVE your action shots, and your gorgeous boy!!! Picture perfect  can't imagine how the new cam pics will look!!!! Can't wait to see those


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I always love seeing your pictures! Those are just stunning pictures!!! I look forward to the ones you take with your new camera!!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Wondered what you thought of the Nikon d60 compared to d80 or d90?.
This might be my B-Day/Christmas present that is coming,soon from my family(Mom/Dad & DH)!.
Why would go for one versus the other one?.Is the D80/D90 really worth the difference in price versus the D60!.
I'm looking for a camera that is great for action pictures as well as nature and obviously my kids!.Living in Florida,light is always extra bright!.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

rik said:


> It depends on your needs. Generally their are no bad DSLR 's on the market but they have their strong and weak points.
> What lens (es) do you want to use ? The Nikon lenses are for example more expensive as the Canon lenses. But Sony and Pentax are having some beautiful camera's too.
> Maybe this link is helpfull for choosing a camera body.
> 
> ...


 
I recently bought a Sony dSLR a300 from www.us1photo.com and love it! I am still using the kit lens, but have gotten some awesome shots! they had the best prices & free shipping.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

golden&hovawart said:


> Wondered what you thought of the Nikon d60 compared to d80 or d90?.
> This might be my B-Day/Christmas present that is coming,soon from my family(Mom/Dad & DH)!.
> Why would go for one versus the other one?.Is the D80/D90 really worth the difference in price versus the D60!.
> I'm looking for a camera that is great for action pictures as well as nature and obviously my kids!.Living in Florida,light is always extra bright!.


All three are very good cameras. You can take beautiful pictures with each one of them. They have differences and if they are worth it depends on your needs. The d60 doesn't have an internal motor drive. If you want to have automatic focus instead of manuel you only can use Nikon AF-s lenses or Sigma HMS lenses. The d60 with a Nikkor AF-S 18-200 mm f3,5 - 5,6 G IF ED VR II DX would be a perfect combination for Nature, portraits (your kids) and action. 
On the D80 and D90 you can use all Nikkor - Sigma and Tamron AF lenses.
The d90 is the successor to the d80. The d90 has a new sensor, live view, a larger VGA sreen, movie recording and it can take 4,5 frames pro second. 
Whatever you choose I think the lens is more important than the camera body. Read more about lenses on this site:
http://www.photozone.de/

If you have more questions please let me know. Maybe I can help you


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> I recently bought a Sony dSLR a300 from www.us1photo.com and love it! I am still using the kit lens, but have gotten some awesome shots! they had the best prices & free shipping.


That is a wonderful camera. Nikon is using sony sensors. The latest Nikon has the huge Sony 24 mio sensor.


----------

